# Pinky today



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

after a bath. She's hopped up on steroids and oh so hyper but very funny.



















Swelling is quite a bit better already!


----------



## Nanika (Jan 10, 2008)

Glad to hear that things are improving...love is strong and can help overcome many things. Prayers and best wishes.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

gotta love that fat little belly! glad she's doing better


----------



## indysmum (Jun 20, 2007)

glad she getting better. What a pot belly


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Gosh is that a normal puppy belly?? lol! She hasn't got worms has she? Although I have no idea about pups that young...she may just be a rolypoly puppy! Im so glad she is on the mend, poor wee thing.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Glad to hear Pinky is doing better... she sure is a cutie...


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

good to hear, she looks much better!


----------



## Jellybean's mom (Jul 6, 2007)

Awww...she looks so much better!!! I'm so happy!!!!!!


----------



## HuntersMomma (Sep 25, 2007)

she is getting so cute

i am glad she is doing better


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Hope the meds bring her back to normal soon. We'll be thinking of her.


----------



## Scorpio118 (Jul 9, 2007)

I cant see her picture from here..... (Im at work) :doh:

BUT IM SO GLAD SHE IS DOING BETTER!!!!!!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

she looks alot better and love that fat baby belly. I bet some of the fatness look is from the way your daughter is holding her.


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> she looks alot better and love that fat baby belly. I bet some of the fatness look is from the way your daughter is holding her.


Exactly , shes not thin but isn't as fat as it looks there. lol,shes being a big girl for her medicine too


----------



## winewinn (Jan 7, 2008)

So glad to hear she is on the mend! :wavey:


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Can you tell the medicine is working? Poor little mite, her little face looks so irritated. I bet she's loving the attention she's getting though.


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

mylissyk said:


> Can you tell the medicine is working? Poor little mite, her little face looks so irritated. I bet she's loving the attention she's getting though.



We can for sure see a difference already! It really surprised me.Shes a bit hyper being on the steroids but she is a happy very special puppy. She is going to need special care and may scar or may not but either way I know the home she goes to will Love her regardless. I adore this little girl but know that I can't care for her like she needs so it will make letting her go a happy experience.


----------



## jcasks (Oct 14, 2007)

That fat belly brings a smile to my face!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

> I adore this little girl but know that I can't care for her like she needs so it will make letting her go a happy experience.


Shelly has a secret  And I know what it is   

:311taunt-


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Jo Ellen said:


> Shelly has a secret  And I know what it is
> 
> :311taunt-


Well that's not very nice!!! Now I'm all excited, and I don't know why... haha!! Shelly, I'm glad to hear that Pinky is doing well on her medicine... and hope that her full recovery comes very quickly!! I'm sure the one-on-one TLC she is getting is doing wonders for her!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## Grizzly (Nov 17, 2007)

Glad she is doing well. I may be wrong be the pot belly is probably from the steroids.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Quinn is sending her a big sloppy puppy kiss for your little one


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Hope she continues to improve.


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Jo Ellen said:


> Shelly has a secret  And I know what it is
> 
> :311taunt-


NANNANANNABOOBOO I KNOW IT TOOOOOOeepwall:


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Hmmmmmm.....just where is Shelly today...

LOL, she must be busy I guess. hmmm???

:listen:


----------



## Eclipse95 (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm so glad to hear that she is doing better. I really hope that the medication takes care of the problem and she will recover fully!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

hehehehe me tooooooooooo


----------



## JensDreamboy (May 25, 2007)

Awww poor girl, she sure is cute, I hope she is better soon!!


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

OHHH I KNOW TOO!!!!! LOL
I'm glad she is doing better and hope she loves her new forever home!!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I hope she recovers completely soon!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Glad Pinky's feeling better!! her belly looks HUGE! LOLOL!! Too funny!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Ok, so when do we all get to be in on the big secret?


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

I guess it isnt much of a secret then huh


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

I dont know when Shelly is going to tell everyone!! I hope soon!! I think she is in Pennsylvania right now!


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

Jo,
IS DAISY GOING TO BE A SISTER?

beth, moose and angel


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh good heavens no !!!! But somebody's going to be her brother !!!

:wave:


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

who's brother daisy's brother or pinky's brother (i feel like the grandfather in moonstruck...... i'm so confused)
beth, moose and angel


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

LOL -- somebody is going to be _Pinky's_ brother !!

Daisy's going to have a brother someday ... soon ... but he's not born yet.


----------



## ID_Hannah (Jun 8, 2006)

Jo Ellen said:


> Oh good heavens no !!!! But somebody's going to be her brother !!!
> 
> :wave:


lol, actually I think someone's going to be her sister! :


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

LOL, okay now I'm confused. Do I have my sexes mixed up???

:


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Okay, so Jellybean's a girl : Pinky has a SISTER!

Glad the secret is out, that was just killin me!

:wave:


----------



## TheGoldenSpooner (Dec 27, 2007)

Yes Pinky is with jellybean and her mommy. I'm sure she'll be posting pics sometime today.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so happy that we are going to continue to watch this special little girl grow up. She is going to get a great home.


----------

